# Stock Transfers



## Sonny724 (Aug 19, 2008)

Hello,
Are the transfers sold by Pro World and Thompson plastisol transfers? I have been wanting to order some for a little over a year, but am scared they are inkjet transfers, and that they'll fade after the first wash. And I definitely don't want to have a polymer coating on the shirt either. From the looks of the pictures, I would say they are plastisol, or maybe something else, however from the pictures it looks like they don't have the polymer coatings. I guess I just want to make sure before I spend a couple hundred bucks on some transfers and get disappointed. Anyway, any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks, Sonny.


----------



## bern (Feb 14, 2007)

I have only used Proworld Transfers and they are plastisol transfers , no polymer window . I heat pressed one of their designs on a shirt two years ago , it has not faded or cracked , great quality .


----------



## jean518 (Sep 23, 2009)

They are great. I have used them for a year or so now and no problems other than operator error. Be sure to follow time, temp, pressure, and peel instructions. Great customer service from Pro World. Have not used Thompson so cannot speak to them.


----------



## Sonny724 (Aug 19, 2008)

Thank you Bern and Jean for your responses. I think I am going to order some this afternoon. 

Thanks Again,
Sonny.


----------

